# From the mouths of babes:



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well said:









Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So I googled it. Was gonna share a better image. Then I saw the dem slant...

A republican wouldn't ever hire a homeless man.

Wow!

To that I say:

I never asked anyone I was hiring where they lived. Never did care. Just if they were willing to work for their pay and earn it. If so: good. If not, no "job" (aka free money without work) for you.

The amazing stupidity of people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> So I googled it. Was gonna share a better image. Then I saw the dem slant...
> 
> A republican wouldn't ever hire a homeless man.
> 
> ...


Moose:

I was a little confused by your post, then I found this site, probably written by a dem who is making more assumptions about a homeless person than the original note writer (a rep.) makes.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/08/16/1120972/-Privileged-GOP-Moral-Fantasies-The-50-Lesson-vs-Reality

(I'm guessing it was a site like this one.)

ASSUME = ASS--U--(and)--ME.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes Ralph. That is what I was pointing to.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder how many of these people have ever a actually hired and or paid for people to work for them?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't hire people of legal staus so I have someone to sue. I hire legal status workers so I DONT GET SUED.


----------

